# What kind of mushrooms are these from east tenn. Area?



## Scotty (Aug 11, 2018)

I found a few different kinds of mushrooms along a hike in East Tennessee near my home and was very curious about to what kind of mushrooms these are any kind of help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

Turkey tail think. I just read my post auto. Correct bo likely


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

Are these edible?


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

Monique Wesh said:


> Are these edible?
> View attachment 14512


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

How about these?


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

I’ve seen the top ones before. I’d wager they’re the same mushroom in different stages of their growth. They’re not chicken of the woods, however.
The bottom ones are, methinks, turkey tail polypores. Not sought after for edibility,


----------



## Monique Wesh (Apr 12, 2019)

beowulf75 said:


> I’ve seen the top ones before. I’d wager they’re the same mushroom in different stages of their growth. They’re not chicken of the woods, however.
> The bottom ones are, methinks, turkey tail polypores. Not sought after for edibility,


Look at these, any idea what they are?







14530[/ATTACH]


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

Turkey tail think used for medicinal purposes if not mistaking. hope someone can answer for sure. If not for sure let them be. Always be 100% I've hunted morels Indiana as a child and Tennessee, Virginia and Michigan as adult. Michigan is where to go if u can


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

Monique Wesh said:


> How about these?
> View attachment 14516
> View attachment 14516
> View attachment 14518
> View attachment 14518


All same fungi do believe


----------

